# Hey, from Italy!



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Greetings from the US of A! Sorry about your shipping problems and getting across that "red tape" ): I hope it turns out well, and welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Tony. Have fun here.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## MrsMysticFlight (Feb 11, 2010)

WELCOME 2AT sorry bout bumps in the road with hunting.good luck getting ur 3-ds going,the more archers we have=a better world &THANK YOU 2 all our service men&women! you all hunt? send your wife 2visit us in the ladys forum.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## chimproller (Mar 9, 2010)

*How about nearby countries?*

Hey,
Have you checked out the possibility of hunting in some of the nearby countries? 
Also, if you need help with shipping, I could help you out somehow.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

*Welcome to AT*

Doesn't that place have the strangest pizza you ever had?? LOL!!

Thanks for serving!


----------



## MontyHunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry Tony, you're in the wrong place to bowhunt... or generally hunt....


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

